# Knife reviews



## younggun20 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone Have or carry these? any local reviews

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 119519910a

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Knive reviews*

I found the 'Gerber' in Tribal Lands.... it was covered in mud, moss and crud. It cleaned up quite well and still had quite an edge to it. Seems to be good knife, no complaints !!

Nice sales Cabela's is having on knife's !!!


----------



## younggun20 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Knive reviews*

Ya i lost my EDC knife seen these and bought 1 or 2... of each...


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

You cant go wrong with buck knives. I dont know about the trekker, probably made in china and cheap chinese knives suck! I do like the look of the drop point skinner though. I do not have a very good opinion on gerber. I think they were good but have maybe gone downhill. I nearly cut my finger off when a friends gerber folded on my hand while splitting the pelvis on a deer( yes i know there are better ways but my fixed blade shrade I bought in the mid nineties has done the same job numerous times) i also had two of thier multi tools break on me the pliers snapped in half. I was not miss using them when it happened.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The standard all pocketknives share measured by is the Buck Folding Hunter. I own about 6 expensive folding knives; none could hold a candle to the folding hunter.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had the best luck with Schrade (the old made-in-USA ones, not the Taylor Brands made-in China ones), and Cold Steel knives. I just like the way the steel sharpens and holds an edge. It feels better to me than the Gerbers and Buck knives that I have had. For the Schrade (and Old Timer/Uncle Henry) knives, your best bet will be Ebay. Just make sure that you are getting the made-in-USA knives. It will be stamped on the blade.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a Buck Alpha Crosslock PBS for Christmas. NICE knife. The PBS stands for Personal Butcher Shop and is made from Crucible's S30V steel.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been looking at the Buck Omni Hunter
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
anyone have any experience with this knife?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

highcountryfever said:


> I have been looking at the Buck Omni Hunter
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
> anyone have any experience with this knife?


I went up to cabelas last night to check out the Buck Omni, and it is HUGE. Much bigger than it looks from the website. the blade is almost as wide as it is long. I think that I am going to save a little more and go with one of the cabela's Alaskan series knives.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> I went up to cabelas last night to check out the Buck Omni, and it is HUGE. Much bigger than it looks from the website. the blade is almost as wide as it is long. I think that I am going to save a little more and go with one of the cabela's Alaskan series knives.


That's a good idea. All the Cabela's/Buck Alaskan series knives are S30V steel. It's the new standard in knife toughness and durability.


----------

